# My dog had a strange reaction to Piriton



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I have searched and searched all over the net, but nowhere can I find anything like this, so I'll sketch in the background first.

My little dog has 'itchy feet', or more particularly, she compulsively chews at her feet.

I have tried all the usual remedies:
Bathing her feet after her walk and carefully patting dry.
Watching her diet.
Calming tablets (Zylkene) recommended by the vet.
Trying not to make a big deal of things (which could make her more agitated and bite her feet more).
And, in defeat, 1/4 steroid (prednicare) tablet a day, plus now, a cortisone spray.

The last thing I wanted was for her to have to take steroids and the spray is very expensive, but it does appear to be working. Of course, when the short course stops, the problem may well return.

But one thing which may have worked better was Piriton.
I am pretty sure that my little dog has an allergy to something in the grass at the park, particularly when it's dry.
So allergy treatment was our first port of call and the vet prescribed her a twice daily small portion of Piriton.

But within minutes of my dog taking Piriton, she began acting very strangely.
She was jumping up to catch things which were not there; she was doing uncontrollable 'zoomies', even on her lead; and she was pacing the floor panting - she couldn't settle.
Now at first I thought it must be something else. After all, Piriton acts as a sedative, not an upper.

So the next day, I tried one more time, to exactly the same reaction - an anxious, totally hyper, inconsolable little dog.
Obviously she has had no more Piriton and the vet has been informed. I'm not sure he believes me though, as my dog's reaction appears to be the only one ever!

Now, my little dog gets anxious very easily, and the daily dose of Zylkene doesn't seem to be doing anything much to help her.
The next step in calming her (and helping her not to bite her feet) would be something like S and V, but I have found reports that this effects some peoples' dogs in the way Piriton affected mine.

So, has anyone else found that Piriton (or any other healthcare/anti-allergy product with a [usually] sedative effect) has caused a strange reaction in their dog?
If not....I'll just put it down to my dog being totally quirky


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

People can be allergic to antihistamines, have you asked the vet if you can try another which does not contain chlorphanamine?


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> People can be allergic to antihistamines, have you asked the vet if you can try another which does not contain chlorphanamine?


Ah, so it may be the chlorphanamine.
I did ask the vet for another anti-allergy suggestion, but by the time he saw her again (there was a weekend in between), the condition of her feet had deteriorated and she needed the steroid spray.
I will ask him next week at her follow-up appointment, as he seems to have forgotten the anti-allergy part and moved on to the next level. It would be good to know for afterwards.
Thanks.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Ceterezine (sp) which is piriteze and others , has been tested for efficacy on dogs with skin conditions with great success.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> Ceterezine (sp) which is piriteze and others , has been tested for efficacy on dogs with skin conditions with great success.


Thanks again Smokeybear.
I'll buy some and then take it to the vet's next week. As we have an appointment anyway, I can ask him to calculate the dose before I give it to my dog. And if it doesn't work, I'm sure there is someone in the family who needs some piriteze. 
And in the meantime,I'll do some searching on Ceterezine and dogs.
Thanks!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Treatment of canine atopic dermatitis with cetirizine, a second generation antihistamine: A single-blinded, placebo-controlled study


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

My vet told me dogs with epilepsy cannot be given piroton. Now although your dog hasnt got epilepsy her bad reaction could be along the lines of a small fit?


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry for late reply. I was away and couldn't check the forum.

Thanks for the link *smokeybear*. There are some more interesting studies on that link as well.

And thanks for the suggestion *mollypip*. It could be possible and I'll mention that to the vet (and keep it in mind for all future medication).
Whatever happened exactly, something in the Piriton definitely hit the wrong switch in my dog's brain. So, she won't be having that again!
It just amazed me that my vet hadn't heard of similar adverse reactions to Piriton and I couldn't find anything online.


----------

